# Contests Closed!



## Dragoneer (Oct 28, 2008)

Contests closed.  We'll start rounding up entries and get them judged!


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it too late to submit writing? :roll:


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Contests closed.  We'll start rounding up entries and get them judged!



If only my scanner decided to behave a week ago, then I might have been able to submit something....

Oh well. Can't wait to see the winning entries regardless.


----------



## Kingman (Oct 29, 2008)

Well my entry got the most attention I've ever received from a pic, so in that it was a success, I can't wait to see who wins this shindig.


----------



## CBFox (Oct 31, 2008)

I am glad a few of my submissions get plenty of attention myself


----------



## dlorn (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm carving my pumpkin today, maybe next year huh?  And drawing.. no time now, I'll do it later, maybe there will be another contest next year lol


----------



## RaptorRocket (Nov 1, 2008)

It's the 1st <,< wooo for results? ^^


----------



## maxi-buhn (Nov 1, 2008)

wait is this why FA forums opened up in a different window for NO reason

that was WEIRD

eh anyway, good luck judging, my kudos goes to that last minute prop 8 one X3


----------



## Tiomara (Nov 2, 2008)

Ohh I can't wait to see the winners!


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

I want to see who won the writing contest.


----------



## Aden (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, there was a pumkin contest. I would have submitted mine. :C


----------



## Floppity Comics (Nov 2, 2008)

The suspense is killing meh! x_x


----------



## Rancid (Nov 3, 2008)

*Evil Finger Pyramids* I did intend to submit more than just the one, but I didn't have time. I'm satisfied with my entry, even tho mine seems more like those waaay too old teenagers that go to houses for candy and egg the windows if they don't get anything. Still, smashing pumpkins and TPing trees is another proud Halloween tradition. It IS called 'Trick' or Treating, after all.


----------



## Tiomara (Nov 3, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I want to see who won the writing contest.



I didn't know there was a writing contest


----------



## Amber (Nov 4, 2008)

Do we have a winner yet?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 4, 2008)

Tiomara said:


> I didn't know there was a writing contest



That's the sarcastic, bitter joke.


----------



## Floppity Comics (Nov 5, 2008)

T_T


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 5, 2008)

Amber said:


> Do we have a winner yet?


Sorry about that. Mos of the judges ended up being gone for Halloween weekend. I should have them up by tonight.


----------



## RaptorRocket (Nov 5, 2008)

\o/


----------



## Amber (Nov 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Sorry about that. Mos of the judges ended up being gone for Halloween weekend. I should have them up by tonight.



Very understandable...  I know I was out of town for Halloween as well. It is my favorite holiday after all!..


----------



## Klickitat (Nov 7, 2008)

Any results yet? :3


----------



## Elsethan (Nov 7, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Sorry about that. Mos of the judges ended up being gone for Halloween weekend. I should have them up by tonight.


What's the status so far?
I guess everyone did great, so, Everybody is a Winner!


----------



## cutekitty (Nov 8, 2008)

O3O must eat all the pumpkin pie.
You know, the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Floppity Comics (Nov 8, 2008)

Man, pumpkin pie sounds damn good right now. X3


----------



## Bianka (Nov 8, 2008)

4 words - Pumpkin Pie Spoon Bender

Excited to see the winners! =)


----------



## Floppity Comics (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm so glad I had my entries done by the deadline. T_T


----------



## RaptorRocket (Nov 10, 2008)

pick da winners, even if they are wrong x.x


----------



## Occoris (Nov 10, 2008)

the longer it takes, the sadder the kittens get D:


----------



## HeavyMetalNinja (Nov 12, 2008)

Time is what turns kittens into cats


----------

